# Dont know what to do i miss home



## GM (Nov 3, 2015)

I just want it all to end, im 24 from ireland my job is cancelling my visa i moved here a year ago but it did work out.

Now my job is informing my bank and they said that they automatically tell authorities if you have debt?? 

When i was here i recived a credit card wit 50aed and ofcourse during my time here i have used it and now this has happend all of a sudden my family cannot help i am 24, i cannot go to jail but i am hearing they will stop me in the airport as i have no means to pay hsbc back.

i dont know what to do i cant got to jail, i just want to go home now i miss my mum and home


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't know who you've been talking to.

The employer MAY put "Final Salary" on your last pay into the bank, when the bank sees that it will more than likely freeze your account if you have an outstanding balance with credit cards or loans etc., actually even if you have zero balance they still will "Just in case".

No-one automatically tells anyone, what may happen is that the bank deposit your security cheque and then take a case out against you to stop you from travelling until it's paid back.

If I were you, I'd jump on a plane tomorrow and sort out the outstanding balance when you're back home.

Forget about being able to access your last paycheck, as mentioned above it's unlikely the bank will not freeze your account. If they don't however, you can still withdraw it from abroad.

Good luck.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

OP, I've sent you a PM, which I need you to read. Please make five posts and you will be able to access it.

Thanks, BG


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...I've changed your user name to something a little more "mysterious"!!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

jojo said:


> ...I've changed your user name to something a little more "mysterious"!!!? Jo xxx


Thank you Jo


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I wonder whether the OP will return....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I hope so and I hope things work out!


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

GM said:


> When i was here i recived a credit card wit *50aed* and ofcourse during my time here i have used it and now this has happend all of a sudden my family cannot help i am 24, i cannot go to jail but i am hearing they will stop me in the airport as i have no means to pay hsbc back.


Are we talking about a AED 50 debt? Ie fifty dirhams? 

Btw never ever ever get a credit card, back in Ireland, UK or USA or even Mars. If you can't afford something don't buy it. 


(please don't bring up rent is up front...)


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

thrillHOUSE!! said:


> Are we talking about a AED 50 debt? Ie fifty dirhams?
> 
> Btw never ever ever get a credit card, back in Ireland, UK or USA or even Mars. If you can't afford something don't buy it.
> 
> ...


AED50,000, what would be the point of a AED50 credit card?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

24 years old, poor English spelling and punctuation (sorry but the post is bordering jibberish) runs up CC debt (50k AED most likely), 'job' in financial advice or real estate - do I win a prize ?

Whats sad is that the OP may have been on here before, asking advice about coming over to Dubai on a commission only job, being warned about the risk but doing it anyway.

I hope the OP reads this, gets out of their predicament safely and when out of the country, comes back and shares their experience if only to provide a lesson for others in a similar situation.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> 24 years old, poor English spelling and punctuation (sorry but the post is bordering jibberish) runs up CC debt (50k AED most likely), 'job' in financial advice or real estate - do I win a prize ?
> 
> Whats sad is that the OP may have been on here before, asking advice about coming over to Dubai on a commission only job, being warned about the risk but doing it anyway.
> 
> I hope the OP reads this, gets out of their predicament safely and when out of the country, comes back and shares their experience if only to provide a lesson for others in a similar situation.


You're wildly wrong in your assumption TWTG, proper salaried job at a well known organisation.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> AED50,000, what would be the point of a AED50 credit card?


Lower Credit card levels are useful for many reasons.

If you have a history of spending beyond what you are capable of repaying then lowering your credit limit would make it impossible for you to spend more than your self-imposed amount.
Also helps Improving your credit score


$500 is the smallest I've heard of. I was asking for clarity as he didn't put "50k"


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

thrillHOUSE!! said:


> Btw never ever ever get a credit card, back in Ireland, UK or USA or even Mars. If you can't afford something don't buy it.


I agree completely on "if you can't afford it, don't buy it" but I love credit cards if they have a reward scheme. 

Buy everything you possibly can on it, pay it off before you get charged any interest and scoop the loyalty points/ cashback off the top.

Done it all my life, back in the UK I paid for the christmas food shopping every year by saving the supermarket loyalty points. Currently taking the airmiles off the one we have out here and never paid a penny in interest.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

Dave-o said:


> I agree completely on "if you can't afford it, don't buy it" but I love credit cards if they have a reward scheme.
> 
> Buy everything you possibly can on it, pay it off before you get charged any interest and scoop the loyalty points/ cashback off the top.
> 
> Done it all my life, back in the UK I paid for the christmas food shopping every year by saving the supermarket loyalty points. Currently taking the airmiles off the one we have out here and never paid a penny in interest.


Thats great - Congrats. (really not sarcastic). Shame majority of people are not as disciplined as you.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

I for one don't know what op is going through or what it feels like to be in debt as I have never had a loan or credit card here or the UK so i won't go pointing fingers. What I do hope for is he has some good people he calls friends around him especially leading to Christmas. Hope you get it sorted GM.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dave-o said:


> Buy everything you possibly can on it, pay it off before you get charged any interest and scoop the loyalty points/ cashback off the top.


Been doing this the last few years due to the offering by a specific card. It's been excellent got some worthwhile rewards back.

As for debt, it's often an accumulation of stressful events that present people with "no other option", whether actually ill thought out or misguided. 

I see the usual forum sanctimony is brewing though, I hope it makes you feel good.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> I see the usual forum sanctimony is brewing though, I hope it makes you feel good.


Indeed, (I'm agreeing with you wtf?), reading between the lines the guy is stressed out beyond belief and not in a good place, it would appear that he is being misinformed too.

Hopefully he'll be able to sort himself out with a bit of help.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

As I see it we should be taking these on a case by case basis. I remember the last one (the thread that went on and on and on) and he deserved the "grief".
This case on the other hand is very desperate.

OP, would you care to give us some more details to be able to advise you better?
How big is your credit card debt? Have you been keeping up with the payments? Will your final salary cover some of the debt? Will you be getting any bonuses/redundancy/end of service? 

Have you got enough money to get a flight home? If the direct Emirates flights to Dublin are too expensive, check out any European flights and get a cheap onward Ryanair/Aer Lingus flight home. Norwegian for example has cheap flights.


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Dave-o said:


> I agree completely on "if you can't afford it, don't buy it" but I love credit cards if they have a reward scheme.
> 
> Buy everything you possibly can on it, pay it off before you get charged any interest and scoop the loyalty points/ cashback off the top.
> 
> Done it all my life, back in the UK I paid for the christmas food shopping every year by saving the supermarket loyalty points. Currently taking the airmiles off the one we have out here and never paid a penny in interest.


I agree with you, if you are smart about it you will end up having alot of benefits.

my boss flew to the USA and UK for free with his credit card points.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

It's great that you guys have made it work, but I don't think its wise to be offering this advice. I wouldn't get a credit card even if YOU pay me. Nothing will change my stance on that. I tried looking (and failed) for a website or a graph that had "success vs failure" of the use of a credit card but failed. 

I am sure for every free flight to USA, there are 100's of people in debt recovery plans. 

But hey, what do I know. Lets follow your plan I will max out my credit card and let future ThrillHOUSE!! deal with it.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Come on everyone, let's not get deflected from the real issue here...... we may not see the OP back on here (and of course we might all have been trolled; AGAIN), but let's think for a minute about what he/she is going through, and that the last thing they want to see is opinions on how terrible it is to be in debt, and making them feel worse than they already feel.

I hope the "i want it all to end" is not the same as "I want to end it all" - that's a really bad place to be in, and for the time being, let's just give the support they need. I agree, that bad decisions and behaviour has got the OP into this situation, but for now, I want to be sure they don't make things worse, by doing something silly.

So GM, if you can read this, I know BedouGirl sent you a PM, I hope you log back on, make some posts so you can read it - I'm assuming it's help and support, and if you need any more - please please log in and talk to us  (we are mostly good folk)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, the PM was about something else, which we've sorted, but I sincerely hope GM will come back. I have little doubt this post is nothing but genuine and I'm extremely concerned about his wellbeing. Please guys, let's try to put out some constructive advice for him and try to stay on track with our posts.


----------



## Bruce Stephen (Oct 2, 2013)

Open your mouth to ask for help, from any possilbe ones, e.g. family members, friends, classmates etc.
It is tough if you could sovle all problems by your own.
But is is not smart enough not to ask for help if you have run into some big issues.


----------



## Polly English (Jun 7, 2014)

*Shark infested waters*

Reading this post makes me feel sick to the stomach yet heartened to see the good advise and help proffered. 

Stay positive OP - this will be sorted out. Don't blame yourself, this situation is nothing new - you're not the first and unfortunately you won't be the last either.

Let us know how you go on......... and I'd also be interested in knowing if any of the credit card debt relates to financial/investment/pension plan payments.


----------

